# NEW P.A.S.T STANDARDS FOR PARARESCUE



## txpj007 (Oct 18, 2011)

Meant to put this on here a little while ago.

Previous 1.5mi run 10:22 NEW 9:47
                6 Pull ups           NEW 10
                45 sit ups            NEW 54
                45 push ups        NEW 52
            500m swim 11:30  NEW 10:07


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 18, 2011)

That is a lot of pullups for a fresh out of BCT dude.


----------



## Boon (Oct 18, 2011)

Do they do pullups in basic?


----------



## TH15 (Oct 18, 2011)

I took a few months off of doing pull ups this summer, went to a concert where the Marines had that pull up bar set up and did 16. I would think with as active as they are during basic, they could definitely do at least 10?


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know if the AF does but we did them in infantry basic. Never for a grade. We had to do them in SOPC but I think it was 7 to pass. SFAS we did them as well but I never knew what the standard was. 10 seems like a lot. I guess they need better guys starting the pipeline though. Good stuff.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 18, 2011)

TH15 said:


> I took a few months off of doing pull ups this summer, went to a concert where the Marines had that pull up bar set up and did 16. I would think with as active as they are during basic, they could definitely do at least 10?



I don't know. When I was in Basic I could easily knock out 20 going into the FTX, not doing them for a few weeks then doing them in Airborne I was definitely a lot weaker. AF basic is also not infantry AIT, so I do not know. I know I hate pullups now. But they are a definite indicator of total body strength in my eyes.


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 18, 2011)

Love me some pull ups. The order that you listed the exercises, is that the order they are proctored? I remember when doing the navy pst for their specwar program, they did swim-push-sit-pullups-run. The run was a bitch at the end.


----------



## Jay (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a good friend currently int he Pararescue Pipeline, he's currently at MFF in San Diego. I remember him saying something about them allowing SOF candidates doing pullups during basic but that his PT dropped drastically during BMT. From what I remember the first 3 weeks at INDOC weren't "graded" from a eval standpoint, so those that were out were DOR or injury. So I guess you have time to get them back up? But I think there is a PAST test directly after basic so that's gotta be tough.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 18, 2011)

Those are very quick run and swim times!  The run especially.  I never had a PST run under 10 mins.  I've never done 1.5 miles under 10 mins, EVER.  For the swim, can you use any stroke you want or is it CSS/some variation?


----------



## TH15 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've never been to basic so I don't know how plausible this is, but is there a way to do inverted pull ups on the racks/bunk beds/whatever they're called? It's no "legitimate" pull up but better than not doing them?


----------



## Seajack (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been able to do at least 10 dead hangs since I was 13. I'd be interested to know the details on the swim, though.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 18, 2011)

TH15 said:


> I've never been to basic so I don't know how plausible this is, but is there a way to do inverted pull ups on the racks/bunk beds/whatever they're called? It's no "legitimate" pull up but better than not doing them?



Not really.  There were, however, pipes running through our drying room that may or may not have been used for pull ups after taps...


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 18, 2011)

AF Basic now includes Pull-ups.
AF has run BA Centric Basic Training Flights for PJ's CCT,SOWT and TACP Candidates.  They get extra PT in an effort to keep them in better shape for the pipeline.  My son's 1st run through basic was in a SOF Flight (and no, he was not a BA Candidate)


----------



## Invictus (Oct 18, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Those are very quick run and swim times! The run especially. I never had a PST run under 10 mins. I've never done 1.5 miles under 10 mins, EVER. For the swim, can you use any stroke you want or is it CSS/some variation?


According to specialtactics: A11.1.2. 500 Meter Surface Swim (max. time limit 14 minutes) (PJ - 11 minutes 30 seconds): This swim is conducted using the freestyle, breaststroke or sidestroke. The swim is continuous (non-stop). If a member stops any time during the swim, the test will be stopped and considered a failure for the entire PAST. Swimsuit and goggles/scuba mask are the only equipment items allowed. After completion of the swim, allow a 30-minute rest prior to the next event.

Old time standard but the info is there. http://www.specialtactics.com/past.shtml


----------



## Boon (Oct 19, 2011)

That's good they are included.  When I went through OSUT we didn't do them, but I knew I had to do them in RIP so I did them when I could there.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 19, 2011)

SOWT said:


> AF Basic now includes Pull-ups.
> AF has run BA Centric Basic Training Flights for PJ's CCT,SOWT and TACP Candidates. They get extra PT in an effort to keep them in better shape for the pipeline. My son's 1st run through basic was in a SOF Flight (and no, he was not a BA Candidate)



They did the same thing for us in boot camp.  All 8xx divisions are for SPECWAR/SPECOP candidates.  Only sad part is, we realized how much of a joke the extra PT is once we got to the left coast.  Granted, it's better than completely losing all your conditioning, but not anywhere near comparable to what we experienced even during AI in Coronado.


----------



## Johca (Oct 19, 2011)

To give this discussion some realistic perspective the Pararescue applicant doesn't even get processed by thye Air Force Recruiting Service to report  to Air Force Basic Military Training without demonstrating twice the abillity to meet or exceed the PAST standard.  There is additional fitness training made available to the BMT Pararescue recuit applicant during BMT.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 19, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> They did the same thing for us in boot camp. All 8xx divisions are for SPECWAR/SPECOP candidates. Only sad part is, we realized how much of a joke the extra PT is once we got to the left coast. Granted, it's better than completely losing all your conditioning, but not anywhere near comparable to what we experienced even during AI in Coronado.





Boon said:


> That's good they are included. When I went through OSUT we didn't do them, but I knew I had to do them in RIP so I did them when I could there.



I know there are a few companies that go through Sand Hill that are all 18X or 11X OPT 40. The cycle ahead of mine was all 18X or Opt 40. I think out of that company of all X-rays maybe 15 got their tabs. They put them all together like that but don't treat them any differently.


----------



## txpj007 (Oct 19, 2011)

These standards go into effect January 2012.  Its all about getting a better candidate in the door.  With the old standards guys who were just meeting the minimums where having a tough time meeting the graduation standards.  i.e. someone who could barely do 6 pullups had a tough time of meeting the exit standard of 13.


----------



## Grey (Oct 19, 2011)

Those are the standards my recruiter gave me, went to the store the next day and got a pull up bar for the door to my room. Quick question for anyone in the know. When doing the underwater swim portion of the test is it down the length of the pool, then come up for a quick breath and go back? Because I have also heard that you get a 3 min break and not just a quick breath. That seems a little long so I wasnt sure if it is accurate.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> They did the same thing for us in boot camp. All 8xx divisions are for SPECWAR/SPECOP candidates. Only sad part is, we realized how much of a joke the extra PT is once we got to the left coast. Granted, it's better than completely losing all your conditioning, but not anywhere near comparable to what we experienced even during AI in Coronado.


Remember, Basic is Basic.  They have a goal of turning you into a "potentially" productive service member, and it is not designed to prep you for selection, you should have done your prep prior to Basic.

Too many guys train to entry level standards, then wash out when the standard gets harder, guys need to focus on the graduation requirement, and get themselves as close to it as possible.


----------



## Johca (Oct 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> When doing the underwater swim portion of the test is it down the length of the pool, then come up for a quick breath and go back? Because I have also heard that you get a 3 min break and not just a quick breath. That seems a little long so I wasnt sure if it is accurate.


The underwater PAST Instruction is:

1. *2 x 25 Meter Underwater Swim (PJ/CCT/SOWT only): *Swimsuits and swim goggles/scuba mask are the only equipment items allowed. This exercise is two-3 minute cycles consisting of: underwater swim and surface swim back to the starting point. Members will take a breath, submerge, push off the pool wall and swim 25 meters underwater. Member will then surface swim, any stroke, to the starting point. If members surface or break the water surface during any portion of the underwater swim, the test will be stopped and considered a failure. The second underwater cycle starts at the end of the first 3 minute period. Complete the second cycle as listed above. After completion of the second underwater cycle allow a 10 minute rest before the next event. 

The compete PAST instruction document for those wanting to enlist to become a PJ can be read/downloadedfrom Specialtactics website here: http://www.specialtactics.com/ubbth...ics/51700/ST_Related_Documents.html#Post51700

Many lack awareness of the doing training wrong dangers of doing underwater swim training. Discusions can be read here:

http://www.specialtactics.com/ubbth...Apnea_training_O2_CO2_Tables_G.html#Post59119

http://www.specialtactics.com/ubbth...Coughed_up_blood_after_underwa.html#Post59236

http://www.specialtactics.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/topics/59244/Waterman_fit.html#Post59244


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 19, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Remember, Basic is Basic. They have a goal of turning you into a "potentially" productive service member, and it is not designed to prep you for selection, you should have done your prep prior to Basic.
> 
> Too many guys train to entry level standards, then wash out when the standard gets harder, guys need to focus on the graduation requirement, and get themselves as close to it as possible.



I could not agree more!  Our RDCs were not SpecWar guys, they were there to "basically train" us (like everyone else) to be sailors in the Navy.
I heard too many guys say they never swam more than 500 yards because that's what the PST requirement was.  Once I got my contract, I never swam any less than 1000 yards, never ran less than 3 miles.  I'm still baffled by a lot of stuff I heard regarding people's prep, or lack there of.


----------



## digrar (Oct 19, 2011)

We had to do ten heaves to go to the mess during Infantry training and half that platoon was running under 9.30 for the 1.5 mile. Shouldn't be too much of a stretch.


----------



## Listener (Jun 11, 2013)

"the trees can't grow without the sun in their eyes...and we cant live if we're to afraid to die..." 

Awesome song! Glad it gets recognition


----------

